# Quality of NIKE boots V.S. ThirtyTwo boots



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

I've not really read that much on the quality of nike boots, but there happens to be much more on the comfort and fit of them. Last year I bought the Nike Zoom Ites, and after I had them heat molded they felt like heaven on my feet and I don't think anything could compare. I would wear these badboys to school if it snowed hard enough, thats how fresh they are. 

I've riden them for probably about, 7 days maybe and they still seem to be in 100% condition minus the white laces getting a little dirty from the snow but other then that so far so good. 

Hope to see what everyone else says about the reliability of them!


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Nike is what I just purchased (Vapen), and have only had a couple days on them, and I love them, great quality (from what I've noticed from only 2 ride days), and amazing comfort.
I have had ThirtyTwo my whole life of riding, just wanted to try out Nike.. and I am impressed. Was always impressed with ThirtyTwo as well.. I'll stick with these 2 brands forever.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

From sources I won't disclose, Lago's Ites had cardboard in them. Just sayin.


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Nivek said:


> From sources I won't disclose, Lago's Ites had cardboard in them. Just sayin.


Have any pictures of this???


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*fuck Nike. Do you snowboard for Oregon U? Are they for running?*

Sounds like your 32s did well.

Fully committed snowboard boot company that already has worked for you. By comparison I expect Nikes to disappoint you, the TM-Two is like the greatest all mountain boot ever (in my biased, experienced, correct opinion *grin*).

Get another pair. If you want stiffer try the Prime.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-reviews/95337-32-lashed-tm-two-built-tough.html

in case you missed it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

rscott22 said:


> Have any pictures of this???


Nope. But there may be some soon.


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Subscribed.

I'm getting a set of Kaiju's from a friend at Nike. I'm wondering if they are as good as advertised.


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Sounds like your 32s did well.
> 
> Fully committed snowboard boot company that already has worked for you. By comparison I expect Nikes to disappoint you, the TM-Two is like the greatest all mountain boot ever (in my biased, experienced, correct opinion *grin*).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input! I do like my Thirty Twos, but just like anything, I'd like to try something new. If I didn't, I'd still be rocking everything Burton lol just like Lin Tech, love the board I had from them, but wanted to try NeverSummer and I'm very glad I did!


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Nivek said:


> From sources I won't disclose, Lago's Ites had cardboard in them. Just sayin.


Who cares?

I have been through now 3 pairs of Nike boots, and they have all been put through 75+ days of HARD riding/hiking.

Besides the fact that they fit my feet, they are decent. My TM-Twos were so soft after about 35 days.

Actually, I have that same pair of TM-twos, and a pair of 3 year old thrashed kaijus. Which are holding up better? Kaijus.

I don't care if a boot is made out paper mache if it works.

Nivek, you just seem like such a hater. At least BA's responses are fucking entertaining.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I wore the kaijus for a season. Wear and tear didn't seem any worse than the other brands I've tried. Burton Motos for one season, 32 Lashed for 1.5 season, DC Gizmo for .5 seasons. We're talking 20-30 day seasons so not as extensive as you guys of course.

Worst one is the Gizmo. They feel beat up after 15 days, worse than the others by far.

Motos and 32 Lashed packed out the fastest though.


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

Jes-Z said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> I'm getting a set of Kaiju's from a friend at Nike. I'm wondering if they are as good as advertised.


Love the Kaijus. Was rocking a pair of DKs two seasons ago but got a pair of Kaijus for the park last season and they are the bomb. Super comfortable and hold up like no other


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Weasley said:


> Love the Kaijus. Was rocking a pair of DKs two seasons ago but got a pair of Kaijus for the park last season and they are the bomb. Super comfortable and hold up like no other


I'm more of a groomer and pow guy. Are the Kaiju suited for that?


----------

